
Rotten Apples - rbanffy
https://therottenappl.es
======
vkjv
This isn't terribly accurate. For example, Lord of the Rings is marked rotten
because Weinstein got an executive producer film credit. But, he wasn't
involved in the film at all. In fact, he was one of the contributing factors
of it being moved to New Line.

------
Endy
There needs to be a better way to sort out titles which can refer to multiple
items. For instance, "Constantine" only matches the TV show, not the Keanu
Reeves movie; "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" only matches the Bay version, not
1990.

